# Beetle larva lures and kills frogs, while the adult hunts and paralyses them



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Interesting journal article:

PLoS ONE: An Unprecedented Role Reversal: Ground Beetle Larvae (Coleoptera: Carabidae) Lure Amphibians and Prey upon Them

And here's the news article:

Beetle larva lures and kills frogs, while the adult hunts and paralyses them | Not Exactly Rocket Science | Discover Magazine


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

creepy creepy creepy


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ugh! I do not like this


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

That was incredible... NO Backyard Bugs!!! You never know! ( I realize this is a Middle-Eastern Beetle...)

Thanks for sharing, it was extremely interesting!

JBear


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

That was incredible!!!


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

I was literally cringing as i read that. Absolutely insane evolution of that beetle species. WOW.

Guess that one goes right on up there with that nightmarish camel spider.

Wtf.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I'm a frog person, not a beetle person. I do not like this beetle.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Damn. I just wanted to get in there a squash that bug. That was horrible. Specially that tree frog.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I meant to like Jims. That made me sad and in my head I was going "No No NO! Aww noooo!" 
I know it's nature, but I would naturally stomp that beetle if I ever saw one.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Given a choice, I'd rather see that kind of creature endangered instead of amphibians like the Golden Frog.

The larvae looks like that thing they put in someone's ear in one of the Star Trek movies - wasn't it Chekov in The Wrath of Khan?


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Some things cannot be unseen...... makes me want to wear a cup around beetle larvae from now on.



JimO said:


> Given a choice, I'd rather see that kind of creature endangered instead of amphibians like the Golden Frog.
> 
> The larvae looks like that thing they put in someone's ear in one of the Star Trek movies - wasn't it Chekov in The Wrath of Khan?


Reminded me of this lil' guy.. more for character than looks, but still-


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Welcome to the REAL world...


tclipse said:


> Reminded me of this lil' guy.. more for character than looks, but still-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Here's the Chekov bug. Looks pretty close to me, just darker.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

This beetle made me feel extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

If only the frogs were smart enough to use their arms to pull the bug off, instead of just trying to hop away. Someday the frogs will win, I know it!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I'd like to feed one to my beardie and watch him crunch it up nicely before swallowing it.


pnwpdf said:


> If only the frogs were smart enough to use their arms to pull the bug off, instead of just trying to hop away. Someday the frogs will win, I know it!


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

JimO said:


> I'd like to feed one to my beardie and watch him crunch it up nicely before swallowing it.


Yeah, that would be very satisfying. If a frog can't do it, at least we can rest assured that we have other pets that can come to their rescue.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow, that's a really pretty beetle-- compared to the toad. 

If you think about it, the roaches and crickets, if fully grown, can attack and eat our frogs and geckoes. 

Crocodiles can eat us, but we also can eat crocs (I've never had alligator meat though).

Too bad these beetles are non selective or they could help stop the spread of cane toads.


----------



## gnod (Sep 12, 2011)

that was a pretty disturbing, cool, tingly article/vid clips


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Very very cool and interesting stuff here.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

just when I had forgotten about this.....


----------



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

I recently discovered this link, when I was searching for some more information about my Salamandra i.infraimmaculata....

http://www.tau.ac.il/lifesci/departments/zoology/Amphibia/newNext4.html


----------

